# vintage motorbike club meet Portland info



## whizzerbug (Feb 27, 2020)

we are thinking of attending the show this summer for a couple of days ,what is the cost to enter and sell some stuff, I also would like to ride a my whizzer in one or more of there rides..thanks


----------



## JOEL (Mar 15, 2020)

Cost is by the day. You have to join the club AND pay for a space so it is a bit more spendy than most, around $100 for a week. Totally worth it. Go early if you are buying.


----------

